# LABrokers



## iPoker (8 Jun 2008)

Any recent feedback on LABrokers?


----------



## MandaC (8 Jun 2008)

Got my mortgage protection policy with them last year and this year started my PRSA.  

Found them very professional to deal with.


----------



## Protocol (8 Jun 2008)

I have direct experience of close relatives buying an:

Irish Life term life insurance
Eagle Star PRSA AVC
Eagle Star Matrix Investment funds

through LA brokers.

Overall, positive experience, and very good value.


----------



## oysterman (12 Jun 2008)

My wife and I bought PRSAs through them last year. They were first rate - and even did us a discounted price (on their already very cheap rate) that we didn't request....

I'd happily use them again.


----------



## tara83 (12 Jun 2008)

Got a life policy through them. Same as previous posters found them professional and they answered any queries quickly.  Would recommend.


----------



## Happy Girl (12 Jun 2008)

Started PRSA last year using LA Brokers. Totally hassle free process. Would have no hesitation recommending them.


----------



## polar (19 Jun 2008)

I took out a PRSA through them a few months ago. They sent all the  documentation promptly and set everything up with no hassle at all. I'm happy to recommend them.


----------



## dubinamerica (28 Oct 2008)

What's the cost for setting up a PRSA with LA brokers? I thought I saw something about nil commission and just 1% management fee, but is that current?   So basically, no payment to LAbrokers (they get commission from company) and only 1% fee for managing the fund..


----------



## demoivre (28 Oct 2008)

dubinamerica said:


> What's the cost for setting up a PRSA with LA brokers? I thought I saw something about nil commission and just 1% management fee, but is that current?   So basically, no payment to LAbrokers (they get commission from company) and only 1% fee for managing the fund..



.

FWIW  I have dealt with John Geraghty several times and found him a very efficient guy to deal with.


----------



## dubinamerica (28 Oct 2008)

Grand thanks for the feedback. I've been checking some posts and they seem to get good recommendations alright

 Does anyone know what they charge for setting up a PRSA? I'm trying to finalize which one I want to go with. Eagle Star through LAbrokers looks good. Irish life and Hibernian are also on offer from them but they seem to have more limited choice in terms of what funds are on offer.. 

Has anyone set up Eagle star via LAbrokers? if so any feedback would be great..


----------



## cerberos (28 Oct 2008)

Agree - good service - satisfied customer here


----------



## dubinamerica (28 Oct 2008)

I just phoned LAbrokers and John Geraghty is out of the office for the next few days. The lady I spoke with indicated that I should download the appropriate form from their website and fill it in and send into company (say Eagle star or whoever) and just indicate NIL commission on it.  

I can't locate the forms - does anyone know where these are available either on LAbrokers or Eagle star site? 

Also, girl I spoke with thought that fee would be indicated once I selected info, but this hasn't happened and she couldn't give me the fee for going through LAbroker.. Anyone know if this is online or anyone have a ball park figure? 

I thought I had til mid November for the PRSA but just realized it's only til this Friday so I am cutting it extremely tight !!!! Help !


----------



## joel (28 Oct 2008)

Hi,
I took out Eagle star life via LAbrokers last year. They were very good.

regds
Joel


----------



## jrewing (28 Oct 2008)

joel said:


> Hi,
> I took out Eagle star life via LAbrokers last year. They were very good.
> 
> regds
> Joel


 
Same here - another satisfied customer.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Oct 2008)

+1 on all counts.


----------



## z105 (28 Oct 2008)

Have to agree, have had dealing with LA in the past and been very happy, all explained very well and nothing a hassle.


----------



## eggerb (29 Oct 2008)

Ditto here - very happy with everything on a mortgage protection policy  a few years ago.


----------



## sfag (29 Oct 2008)

You can get a form here :
[broken link removed]

try getting at them thru the get a quote on the front page and go thru the prsa for teachers link. For some reason the forms are well hidden.


----------



## usrbin (30 Oct 2008)

Hmmm, looks like I'm the only person who had a negative and unsatisfactory experience of LABrokers.

On the other hand I can recommend Monitum.com, Ferga.com and Gerard Sheehy, all sourced through AAM.


----------



## Bryan1969 (10 Nov 2008)

LA Brokers looked after a claim for me recently and in this public forum I would like to thank John Geraghty for all his help in getting matters sorted efficiently and quickly. Doctors reports dragged on for four weeks but the claim was paid in full. My claim was dealt with professionally and with compassion. I might add that I found out about LA Brokers on Ask About Money a few years back so thank you all. I am pleased to recommend them.


----------

